# Necesito alguien que me colabore con un control de Playstation 1



## FireLion (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola, tengo un par de controles de playstation 1 que quiero hacerles un par de modificaciones pero necesito que alguien me diga que función cumplen cada uno de los 6 cables de salida aparte de los de alimentación... y cual es el voltaje que se le debe aplicar a este aparato par no quemarlo??? agradecería mucho la colaboración de alguien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2012)

son de datos mira aquí leonardo http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm






 compara con esto y saca tu que cable es que cosa y que funcion cumple 












http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/lista.htm






http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/esquema.htm


----------

